

Ask HN: In what ways is Hacker news better than reddit? - shubhamjain

Hacker news and subreddits like &#x2F;r&#x2F;programming have so much in common. The voting system, inline commenting, karma and yet HN attracts much larger crowd than any related subreddit. Is it just Signal-to-noise ratio what makes it better?
======
jmcguckin
More compact. More info per page.

------
OafTobark
Community

